# iOS CCs MIA



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Anyone besides me having difficulty getting CCs to display when streaming recordings to the iPad or iPhone? I've checked the shows on the Bolt, and the captions are there.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Shameless bump. 

Is anyone able to view closed captions on recordings streamed to their iPad or iPhone?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

sluciani said:


> Shameless bump.
> 
> Is anyone able to view closed captions on recordings streamed to their iPad or iPhone?


I see closed captions when I stream a recording to my iPad Pro. In fact, I can't seem to turn them off, which is weird because I know I've turned them on and off in the past on other devices.

In fact, I just tried my iPhone and CC turns on and off without any difficulty.

Then I tried my wife's iPad and iPhone, works perfectly both places too.

So the only problem I have is I can't turn CC *off* on my iPad Pro. (And of course an unhealthy addiction to Apple products, but that's a topic for another forum.)


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> I see closed captions when I stream a recording to my iPad Pro. In fact, I can't seem to turn them off, which is weird because I know I've turned them on and off in the past on other devices.
> 
> In fact, I just tried my iPhone and CC turns on and off without any difficulty.
> 
> Then I tried my wife's iPad and iPhone, works perfectly both places too.


Thanks so much for checking. So the fault is on my end. I'll have to figure out why. Interestingly, I have the same problem as your iPad Pro with my FoodTV streaming app. Can't turn the captions "off".



> (And of course an unhealthy addiction to Apple products, but that's a topic for another forum.)


 LOL


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

I had the same problem a while back but finally found the solution online. Start by completely closing the TiVo app (double-tap the home button and swipe up on the app). Next, launch the "Settings" app. Go to "General", "Accessibility", "Subtitles & Captioning". The "Closed Captions + SDH" setting will probably be "Off". Just toggle it "On" and then "Off" again and it will hopefully fix your problem.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

SrLANGuy said:


> I had the same problem a while back but finally found the solution online. Start by completely closing the TiVo app (double-tap the home button and swipe up on the app). Next, launch the "Settings" app. Go to "General", "Accessibility", "Subtitles & Captioning". The "Closed Captions + SDH" setting will probably be "Off". Just toggle it "On" and then "Off" again and it will hopefully fix your problem.


Thanks for the hint; I had to do just a little bit more, which was find another app that has CC and toggle it there. In my case the Buzz player was that app, but some with this problem have used other apps.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> Thanks for the hint; I had to do just a little bit more, which was find another app that has CC and toggle it there. In my case the Buzz player was that app, but some with this problem have used other apps.


I quit the TiVo app, then tried the NBC app, which allowed me to toggle captions. Fired up TiVo again, but no luck.

Then I quit TiVo and went to "settings", "Accessibility" and switched captions on and off. Fired up TiVo, and still no love.

Finally just for kicks, I turned captions on in iOS settings. TiVo didn't like that. Said that it must be off, to allow the TiVo app to control CC display.

I'll have to do some more troubleshooting tomorrow.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

sluciani said:


> I quit the TiVo app, then tried the NBC app, which allowed me to toggle captions. Fired up TiVo again, but no luck.
> 
> Then I quit TiVo and went to "settings", "Accessibility" and switched captions on and off. Fired up TiVo, and still no love.
> 
> ...


Still no luck on an iPad Air2, iPad Mini 2 and an iPhone 5s. Spent a half-hour on the phone with TiVo tech support yesterday, and they couldn't figure it out either.

I've tried toggling captions on and off in the stock Apple Video app, the NBC streaming app, the Food TV app (which now works, BTW), and toggling the accessibility settings caption switch on and off. Each time I quit the TiVo app first, then tried. I also tried resetting the TiVo app, re-installing the TiVo app and re-booting the host Bolt.

I'm running iOS 9.2 on all my devices and 20.5.6RC18-USC-11-849 on the Bolt.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

I have been able to confirm with TiVo tech support that iOS closed captions don't work for them either, if they're running iOS 9.2 and talking to a Bolt running 20.5.6RC18-USC-11-849. Fingers-crossed the fix will be a simple one!


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Looks like today's push of RC21 fixed my closed caption issue! :up:


----------

